# Whats a project 69 GTO Judge worth?



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)

I know of a 69 Judge project car, orange, white interior, column shift auto with buckets, #'s match engine/trans. No-AC. It has all 5 correct rally two's. Has original paint. Frame/floors/trunk good. Needs quarters, drivers fender, front endura, valance....he has the fender, endura and valance "good ones" to sell with it. Interior driver quality....pretty decent. Pretty much about the car...it needs the fender, valance, and endura put on, new quarters...would have to buy those...maybe needs outer wheel houses....and of course a paint job...the interior could be left alone if not doing a show car resto. Car runs and drives. Is $14,000 too much?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

With a nice '69 hood, nice soft dashpad, solid frame, date matching JA wheels, original born with '69 YZ engine (will def have 48 heads) and original '69 PQ turbo 400, I don't think you can go wrong at 14k, ESP, if you can do a lot of the restoration work yourself. I've supplied parts on totally blown apart born with original numbers matching '69 RAIII 4spd Judge projects that needed a total restoration, and they brought 25-28K as non running projects needing 15-20k in body and paint, then many thousands more in specialty services and detailing parts. As factory built carousel red automatic RAIII Judges usually don't bring as much as projects, you should be doing all right. A caveot, if you are one to have to write a ck for all the labor and detailing, prob better off to find a done '69 Judge.


----------



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)

I just talked to the guy, he said the motor is not a #'s match, but is a 69 block. Still at $14K it still seems like a decent price. The car is a driver, it can be driven anywhere. A buddy and I are going to go look at it tomorrow....its only an hour drive. The hood is very nice, and interior is nice and can be left as is for driver quality. I guess its worth a look, I'm excited to go see it. His buddy owned it back in 1974, so he knows the car from way back. He does have PHS papers on it. Cowl tag show 72 72 for the color which is correct. He thought it was the original engine, but a guy that looked at it today said it was not.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Since engine is non numbers matching, IMO the asking price just dropped to about 10k.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

SANDU002 said:


> Since engine is non numbers matching, IMO the asking price just dropped to about 10k.


:agree


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

300deluxe, 
was the Judge for sale, a column shift auto and in the parts, there was an nos endura nose that sold with the car?


----------



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)

There was a endura that went with the car. it might be NOS, but someone rattled canned it orange....it looks new, and mint...also came with tons of extra parts...a 1969 posi rear end, good fender, rad support, extra hideaways, extra pontiac 400, extra turbo 400, and lots of odds and ends. It is a column shift, and my buddy bought it this morning for $15K because there were so many people wanting to buy it....a guy was driving there from Rochester as we handed him the cash, to make a long story short...the guy was absolutely....FLOODED with calls. In the very short time we were there, there was calls coming in. Some of the people on the phone cursed the man out and were pissed. WE loaded it up and got the hell out of there!!! We cruised around in it today. The underbody is in amazing condition. Interior pretty nice. Sure draws attention, thats for sure.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You're driving around with missing body parts?? No wonder it's turning heads. :lol:
All joking aside, with all those extra parts sounds like a good deal.


----------



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)

there was no missing body parts, just some drivers side damage to fender, endura, valance...the extra parts are to replace damaged parts.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Same Judge. 
A friend from the Twin Cities told me about it this AM. 
Tell Mike congrats!


----------



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)

will do


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

300deluxe,

How about some pics?

John


----------



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)

I'll get some from Mike this week


----------

